# Medical



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello,

In Dubai, had my first week at work, really enjoying it, all accommodation sorted!

When during my visa process will i have to go for my medical and also is it worth going to a private clinic for blood test. My friend went to general hospital and he was there for 6 hours waiting, what do you think?

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Everyone is set up differently, so I couldn't give you an honest answer. Don't wear shorts to the hospital even if it's warm outside.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Marc

Do yourself a favour and go to the clinic behind Choitrams/Union Co-Op in Al Safa. I think it's called the Iranian Hosptial, but you can't miss the blue & white building. If you go to the private section on the right of entrance you'll be in and out in 20 mins and will be able to collect the results in 4 hours.

Yes, it costs more but is worth it.


-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, I will do that,

I spoke with Human Resources today aswell, I think it works out to around 500 Dhs more but well worth it.

Thanks again


----------

